# Dream Watch For 2008



## Faz 63 (Nov 27, 2007)

With 2008 now upon us what is your dream watch to obtain in the coming year i will treat myself to one of the following for my birthday, Doxa Carribean/Sinn U1/B&M Capeland. Whats other forum members dream watch?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd like to add one or two of the more exotic (and expensive







) Richard Arbib-designed Hamilton Electrics. There are some that I _really_ ought to have in my collection.

The Vega (first) and Everest (second) would be nice.

(pictures pinched from eBay without permission)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dream watch I think would be a Panerai 112 Base....

Doubt if it will happen though









I quite fancy a large ( 47mm ) handwind B-uhr style though ( sterile dial )


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

If I'm honest this year's incoming have pretty much covered my dream watches.

I would like a Pre Moon Speedie and a Mark III too, but I think that will have to be next year especially with what I have coming from Bienne.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Paul I can't look at those Arbib designs without thinking of "The Jetsons"


















Haven't really got anything targeted for 2008, some thoughts;

Glycine are releasing an Airman Special in a few weeks.

I am on the list for an Ocean7 LM-7 although I am not sure it is for me.

Thought about the new Rolex Milgauss but these are currently selling at around 150% of list price in the UK.









So I don't know really














so I am either going through a settled phase or there is a big sell-off imminent


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JoT said:


> That looks great Paul ... like something off the "Jetsons" .... now where is the flying saucer





JoT said:


> I always thinkof the "Jetsons" when I see these Hamilton electrics





JoT said:


> I always think of the "Jetsons" when I see these Hamilton watches





JoT said:


> Paul I can't look at those Arbib designs without thinking of "The Jetsons"










I know you do John! Happy New Year!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > That looks great Paul ... like something off the "Jetsons" .... now where is the flying saucer
> ...










the power of search ... at least I am consistent


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Whatever I decide on I'm sure I'll change my mind between now and then









Alasdair


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nothing really planned for 2008. I have 4 incoming at the moment (3 on their way and 1 pre-order) and my watch fund is empty, so 2008 will have to be a year of avoiding temptation.









I would like to find a good Doxa 750T Caribbean, and I have plans for a Rolex (either a Sea Dweller or a non-date Sub), but that will probably be 2009.

Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

A tough question, have been thinking about this one for a while







have to be some kind of diver for 2008; the search continues


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jase, Ive got your 112H here when you need it 

Hmmm... Well I wish Rolex would bring out the new SD... Im hoping it could be 'the one'!























otherwise I'll settle for a nice new GMT2 to play with til then... or the Milhouse... hmmm...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Seen a few I fancy, but when and where who knows.

You will all know my quest for a Sinn 556.

Also, having seen one recently, thinking of a Rolex Air King with engine turned bezel. This was the very first good watch I had. The one for sale caught my eye due to the price: Â£1250 and 4 years old. I bought mine new 11 years ago for Â£1240


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

I've got a few plans, but no one big aim for the year.


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Has to be a Omega Speedmaster 3510.50 'Reduced.' I've seen it in the flesh and it's the perfect size, hacks and is hand winding as well as being an auto. Doubt that it'll come to fruition though.







I have Â£120 saved and already have my eyes on a Garmin Forerunner GPS watch to track my mileage.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Anything would bloody do!









Perhaps I'll treat myself if Roy has a sale


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i must be a bit strange, but i dont seem to lust after the more exotic brands, a few more seiko's (the flightmaster) and one that Howard is doing for me, that should be a one off, oh and an RLT


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Ok a Speedy & a Rollie sub would be nice but I can`t be bothered to save up for them, wouldn`t take out loans & I don`t want them enough to sell stuff off so unless Ernie comes up with my PB numbers I`ll just have to do without









More realistically, I`d like to get a O&W Mirage III


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> i must be a bit strange


You`ll get no argument from me `Monster` Boy


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Anything would bloody do!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The amount youve been working you deserve it...









Come on Mel! Give the guy a break!


----------



## colinryan (Jul 8, 2007)

A brand-new Rolex Submariner.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > i must be a bit strange
> ...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

There are so many. Every time I look at a Friday/Saturday watch thread I end up drooling.

I promised myself a Sea Dweller for my 30th but that's going to take some saving up for. It's just over a year away too so I can't honestly see me getting the cash together without spending it on something else beforehand.

I have my eye on a U1 in the meantime but I would like to try one on first and see how it looks on my wrist.


----------



## dex (Jan 1, 2008)

I know what mine is

a Seiko 7A28-7040/7049 Sports 100

If I can find a nice one for sale I'll be snapping that up - as my Xmas/New Year treat!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

HI all,

I have my current dream watch arriving in March (Stowa Marine Original);

I need to stop buying cheaper watches and concentrate on moving my collection up a notch,therefore on my list for 2008

are Sinn U1 OR Damasko DA36 OR Kenzo Nautilus,it all depends on how my watch fund goes.

Although i wouldn't mind an Archimede pilot to be going on with!!

Paul


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

JoT said:


> I am on the list for an Ocean7 LM-7 although I am not sure it is for me.


Let me know if you don't want it, that's the only watch on my list for 2008


----------



## blackknight (Feb 18, 2007)

I'de also love a speedy, but *sigh* alas i cannot see me getting the money this year, so i might treat my self to a Seiko Flightmaster.

Happy New Year guys.


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I would dearly love a speedy or a smp, one day maybe. I'll probably get myself another couple of alphas or a seiko. Probably have to flip a few of my collection to keep the 710 sweet.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I thought as we're approaching the end of 2008 I'd resurrect this thread and see whether we were true to our words?

Well, did you get what you hoped for? :wink2:



Toshi said:


> 2008 will have to be a year of avoiding temptation. h34r:
> 
> I would like to find a good Doxa 750T Caribbean, and I have plans for a Rolex (either a Sea Dweller or a non-date Sub), but that will probably be 2009.
> 
> Rich


Well I did try a Rolex. I had my GMT Master II for a whole 3 months before sending it to Phil. The Doxa Caribbean never happened, and I think on the whole I've done pretty well at "avoiding temptation" during 2008 

(I won't be making that comment again  )


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I said I wanted some kind of diver, so out of the ones that came in, it would have to be the SD :yes:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> I'd like to add one or two of the more exotic (and expensive  ) Richard Arbib-designed Hamilton Electrics. There are some that I _really_ ought to have in my collection.
> 
> The Vega (first) and Everest (second) would be nice.


Well I didn't get either of those...but I did get a very nice Ventura, so I'm happy  .


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> ...I can't honestly see me getting the cash together without spending it on something else beforehand.


I did exactly what I said I was going to do :lol:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This was my dream come true for '08...


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

I was lucky enough to bag mine before the news broke that they are not being made anymore.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I didn't get my dream watch, but I got several others that I am very happy with 

Who knows what next year will bring, so no predictions from me.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Incoming: 1 RGM, 1 Omega, 1 GP, 1 Tudor, 1 Delbana.

Outgoing: 0

I think I'll take it slowly next year.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Ok a Speedy & a Rollie sub would be nice but I can`t be bothered to save up for them, wouldn`t take out loans & I don`t want them enough to sell stuff off so unless Ernie comes up with my PB numbers I`ll just have to do without
> 
> More realistically, I`d like to get a O&W Mirage III


Another year when I didn`t get the O&W, I`ve been meaning to get one for about four years now 

Oh well maybe in 2009 :wink2:

BTW I might, just might try & save up for a used speedy next year but still can`t be bothered to go for a sub


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Would like a used Speedy

Would like a used Bond SM

Would like a Seiko Landmaster Ti Auto

Would like a Glycine Incursore (black dial)

Would like something with a 7750 in it

Would like to see what Roy might have...

Can afford nothing till end February.

:cry2:

Can probably only afford something from Argos, even then

h34r:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> BTW I might, just might try & save up for a used speedy next year but still can`t be bothered to go for a sub


what about the Ploprof though Mach? I just know you want one really :tongue2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW I might, just might try & save up for a used speedy next year but still can`t be bothered to go for a sub
> ...


Rich, you really should keep taking your medicine







:doctor: :lol:


----------



## ravi.kiran (Jun 14, 2008)

Missed on last year's thread :lol:

For 2009,

I'd love to buy a Titan(India), from the Octane series. the chronographs are good and worth the Rupee. Maybe, for my B'day in Feb.










Dream watches for 2009...

An Nos Vintage Heuer,

An Nos Vintage Speedy,

and A triple calender moon phase pocket watch.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Probably a nice Omega from the Forum (I've given up on the Internet). A Railmaster, perhaps....


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

Found this this morning:------ it would have to be that or the Grand Seiko Springdrive Diver.



Oh yeah and possibly Toshi's "bargain".


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I like RGMs and own one but I'm not sure about the diver. Dial and hands too small, case bezel and crown too big makes it look unbalanced.


----------



## martinus_scriblerus (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd like a Hamilton Flight 1 or a Hamilton Electric Gold Pacer. I would NOT LIKE to pay the $5,500 - $8,000 it would cost to buy one though.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Hopefully I'll be still gainfully employed this time next year, and hopefully my 710 (aka the burden will start working full time after finishing her masters) then hopefully I might get my hands on a Sinn 303, I also want a diver like a Sinn U1...


----------



## Chris_Dixon (Jan 3, 2008)

Need to do some serious saving, but I fancy either and RLT31 (seem hard to come by) or a Stowa Marine Original (come on Sterling) .


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

potz said:


> Quick reality check here: 2008 is over in 16 days ... so if you haven't got your dream watch for 2008 it'll have to be postponed to 2009!


ahh yes, Chris, but this thread was started on Jan 1st, and the most recent posts should have been a reveal about how the reality of 2008 compared with the statements made at the beginning of the year. Unfortunately some didn't bother to read the thread through :wink2:


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

should some start an 09 thread?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Not yet as we've over 16 days left of this year :tongue2:

Still plenty of time to bag your dream watch IMO


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

not if your me 710 said she'll leave me if I buy another watch

not a threat she should make h34r:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Omega Seamaster (black dialled) ticked off the list, thanks to Phil.





ESL said:


> Would like a used Speedy
> 
> _>>Would like a used Bond SM<<_
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Dream watch I think would be a Panerai 112 Base....
> 
> Doubt if it will happen though
> 
> I quite fancy a large ( 47mm ) handwind B-uhr style though ( sterile dial )


I got mine in 08 too 

09s might be harder though...I would love a PloPfof


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Dream watch I think would be a Panerai 112 Base....
> ...


Wouldn't we all????


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

hippo said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > 09s might be harder though...I would love a PloPfof
> ...


Don't start Mach off.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

break-3 said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


Too late







:lol:

Why the feck would I want one of those fugly great lumps? :blink:

Although I will except that they were no doubt superbly made for a specific purpose :wink2:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Why the feck would I want one of those fugly great lumps? :blink:
> 
> Although I will except that they were no doubt superbly made for a specific purpose :wink2:


With you 100% Mac!

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

SharkBike said:


> This was my dream come true for '08...


Wow  That's some watch.

My first year (well first four months) on the forum and I've got some watches I'd never have dreamed of - including a beautiful Oris TT1 from Rich. Of course you see such great stuff on the forum that your aspirations quickly change, but I'm very happy with my existing collection.

2009 will be a busy year but I'm sure I'll squeeze in some watch time...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Running_man said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Why the feck would I want one of those fugly great lumps? :blink:
> ...


Glad to see I`m not the only one :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AbingtonLad said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> > This was my dream come true for '08...
> ...


It`s OK apart from that one niggling problem at 9 o`clock


----------

